# Can't do that again



## Northwestretriever (Mar 5, 2017)

Timed this one pretty good.  I thought this was a pretty cool shot of my old man shooting the old Remington AAC


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 5, 2017)

Flamer!
Try it again with a lot less light and a slower shutter speed!
Good shot! (Pun intended...)


----------



## Grub Master (Mar 5, 2017)

Good picture


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 6, 2017)

pretty kool!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice capture!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 7, 2017)

Cool capture!


----------

